# CLUB P&S



## bassassasin (Nov 7, 2003)

Hello all you Club P&S'ers, 
Well as most of you know I was out of town for a lil while and now I'm ready to start fishing some more. was watching the board for a few days trying to catch up looks like the bites are few and far between. I was thinkin about a meetin at wiloughby again just can't think of a good time to get out there. Wife bought me a boat (fixer upper) so I been workin on that tryin to get it ready for fall. But think I'll take a break one day and try to catch some fish. If anybody knows a better place to catch some fish please let me know and lets do another get together.
ASSASIN
P.E.T.A.
People
Eatin
Tasty
Animals


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

bassassian i kinda liked the idea of a cookout/fishin at sand bridge. but i will go wherever.....as long as it is not the saturday after next i have one more basball game to coach then the tourney is that next week should all be over by next the following friday ....with us as champs 

just let me know and i will send an invite to the news letter recepiants...there are close to 100 of them.

Next letter will be sent to our graphic designer Percy this weekend and hopefully be ready to send next week


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

Hay BA & RSF,
We need to make a good splash on the net for this next meeting. I've noticed a LOT of new people on this forum lately. Don'cha think we should invite them specifically.
BTW I'm up for a "FISH-NICK" [I like that one  ] somewhere anytime. I'll bring some weeners.


RSF, When's the next news letter coming out or are you waiting for the meeting?


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Advisor said:


> Hay BA & RSF,
> We need to make a good splash on the net for this next meeting. I've noticed a LOT of new people on this forum lately. Don'cha think we should invite them specifically.
> BTW I'm up for a "FISH-NICK" [I like that one  ] somewhere anytime. I'll bring some weeners.
> 
> ...


will have it written in a couple more days then Percy will take a couple days formatting it. Mid next week I hope. was planning on sending out a specific invite to all the guys/gals I have in my data base as soon as we decide on the whens and wheres of the next meeting. Assassian and advisor i will send you a pm with my number we need to cordinate date times so we can all be available to attend.


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Bump


----------



## rufus george (Dec 16, 2004)

Ken,

Send those files over to me anytime. sorry I haven't answered my cell. Got a teething 4month on my hands. I've tried to brib him with his very own fishing rod. still he choses to cry  

Percy


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

SB is a good place as it is easier for the wife and kids with the facilities there!


----------



## TC (Oct 21, 2002)

*Peta*

People Enthusiastically Trashing Animals.


----------



## OtrBnks Man (Feb 13, 2002)

*How to join P&S?*

I've been out of loop for several months. I had 3 surgeries since February that left me on the disabled list for the last 4 months. I'm getting back into action now, and I feel pretty good. I may not be able to participate in fishing forays until the fall, but let me know what it takes to join.


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

OtrBnks Man said:


> I've been out of loop for several months. I had 3 surgeries since February that left me on the disabled list for the last 4 months. I'm getting back into action now, and I feel pretty good. I may not be able to participate in fishing forays until the fall, but let me know what it takes to join.


It does not take anything special to join. Basically we are a bunch of peir and surf fishermen/women that enjoy fishing. So we decided to form a club to get to know one another, trade secerets, swap stories, maybe enter some tourneys, basically just have a good time. Just send me a PM with your email and I will send you the news letter


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

*Make a POLL*

Hay BA,
Make a poll to run for 5 days [or less] to decide where and when to meet.
My suggestions are:
Willoughby Pier [close]
Sandbridge [Nice facilities]
Jordon Bridge [I'll explain later]
TCC Portsmouth Campus.

The Jordon bridge suggestion is due to a nice covered pic-nic area and the free pier.
TCC Ports. has no pic-nic area but plenty of parking.

I excluded Lynnhaven Pier, Va Beach Pier and Lynnhaven bridge because of parking problems.
I'll vote when the poll is running.

Lets do SOMETHING to get going!


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

i agree with advisor...parking could be an issue if there are going to be a bunch of us...as far as willoughby or sandbridge...i'm about in the middle...just as far to one as the other...


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

Lets get the 'Poll' set up first and vote on it; but set a time limit on the vote so this doesn't go on forever.


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Dont forget we could go to sand bridge get a picknik area with BBQ grills have a cookout and surf fish. Not sure how difficult it would be to reserve one and how the parking situation would be. Figured it would be nice you could take wife (if you must  ) and kids they could play on the beach while we fish. Something to do for the family.

Ken


----------



## Fraykuss (May 25, 2005)

Afternoon to all. I have only been a watcher and listener for a bit. I would be interested in knowing the where abouts of such a git tagether. Though I live in chesterfield and am acouple hours away from any. I still venture that way to fish the planks every now an then. Not so much since Buckroe and Grandview are gone. They just happened to be the closest ones I knew the location of. Not counting James river bridge, just never had much luck there. 
Smelly baits and No skates to all.


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

Im down for when and where ever just let me know and ill show.


----------



## russ722 (May 30, 2005)

where is the poll ? im in for it


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

welcome fraykuss...come join the fun...when we decide where the fun will be...get a sign up sheet going...how many will help determine where we go...


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Fraykuss said:


> Afternoon to all. I have only been a watcher and listener for a bit. I would be interested in knowing the where abouts of such a git tagether. Though I live in chesterfield and am acouple hours away from any. I still venture that way to fish the planks every now an then. Not so much since Buckroe and Grandview are gone. They just happened to be the closest ones I knew the location of. Not counting James river bridge, just never had much luck there.
> Smelly baits and No skates to all.



I sent you the newsletter and added you to the mailing list. Will include you on any mailings of future get togethers


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Lets do it*

Ok guys ,i have a few questions.Can we figure out when we want to do this .I have a perfect spot but i would really like to get together this month and if we wait until the 19th then this month would almost be shot for having it.I also would like to put names with faces.I wouldnt even mind meeting next weekend one morning or all day just to see what we would actually be looking at people wise.I live almost within casting distance from harrisons,(well not for rory but)I have beach acess and a dead end road that is almost a mile long and is a circle at the end.Plenty of parking within 150-200 yards from the beach. A beach that is not crowded and plenty of room.Just a thought.I catch flounder.Spot, croaker ,striper all right there.There is plenty of room for swimming fishing and all. Just a thought,I just dont want another month to go by without us getting together.give me some feedback on this lets get something done.throw the big ones back,(thats for you jake)


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

catman32 said:


> Ok guys ,i have a few questions.Can we figure out when we want to do this .I have a perfect spot but i would really like to get together this month and if we wait until the 19th then this month would almost be shot for having it.I also would like to put names with faces.I wouldnt even mind meeting next weekend one morning or all day just to see what we would actually be looking at people wise.I live almost within casting distance from harrisons,(well not for rory but)I have beach acess and a dead end road that is almost a mile long and is a circle at the end.Plenty of parking within 150-200 yards from the beach. A beach that is not crowded and plenty of room.Just a thought.I catch flounder.Spot, croaker ,striper all right there.There is plenty of room for swimming fishing and all. Just a thought,I just dont want another month to go by without us getting together.give me some feedback on this lets get something done.throw the big ones back,(thats for you jake)



I spoke with rory today and it looks like cat22 place would work out just fine. Cat is going to check on a couple things and if all goes well looks like we will have a place and a date very soon. Just give us a couple more days and i will send an invite to all those that signed up for a news letter those that have not can either request one from me via a PM or just watch this site and we will post the date and time.

I want to thank catman for the offer and hope everything works out.

Thanks to rory for all his help too.

Looks like we are getting close.....

will also like an RSVP to get an idea of how many will be attending


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

WOW!!!!!​Looks like we're going to finally get something going. I'm impressed!!!! 

GO! get'um Rory and JimInVA and Fishman and Catman 32 and RedskinFan228 and Newsjeff and Fraykuss.

By the looks of it, I'd say we should expect between 20 and 40 people [+ possible family]. I'm getting the overall impression that most want the meet-n-greet to be on the top of the agenda so actual start time will be important. If we use Catman32"s place [sounds great if it works out], I'd leave the time up to him.
Fishman, your idea of electing "Officials" is OK; but, I sense that the guys want it to be less formal wherein we select one or more people to kin'da steer the group and recommend ... You might volunteer as one of our leaders.
In this meeting, I'd recommend, we should expect to devote a couple of hours to just getting to know each other and, maybe, selecting the "steering" people. 
I didn't say [before I get jumped] that we shouldn't fish Or eat. I just think Meet and Greet is leading the agenda.

_[This was copied from the other P&S meetin post]_


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

informal group, with NO fees. Maybe as time goes and we have agreement we could become more organized in order to have a voice in VMRC affairs and such. Power of the people and all that. 

Moving along one of the other things I wanted the club to do is enter some of the surf fishing tourneys. If you all have been reading the boards you know that one is coming up. So maybe some of you can get together and fish it. I know a guy that prints T shirts maybe get the club name put on some (for free of course) 

Just thinking out loud we will discuss at the meeting

[This was copied from the other P&S meetin post]


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*My Place July 9th*

Well if anyone wants to reply to this then lets try and get together on saturday July 9th.But i need some feedback.I have a great spot for BBQ and we can walk appx 100 yards and be on the beach.But i need feedback.


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Um, we have some duplicated information. So everyone please go here.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

The message is getting out.


----------

